# Shark Identification



## Okla_angler (Jun 7, 2016)

I was wondering if I could get some help identifying what troupe of shark this is. I tried looking online but he looks similar to 3 or 4 other small sharks.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe it is an Atlantic sharpnose 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like an Atlantic Sharpnose


----------



## Okla_angler (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the assistance. I wasn't sure if it was an Atlantic Sharpnose, Fine tooth or a Sandbar.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

If it has spots on it's sides, then 100% Atlantic Sharpnose.
If not then the ID is unclear without much better pics.
At that size it could be a juvenile ------?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Bait


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I think sharpnose as well. Only other thing I would add is, I wouldn't let that reel rest in the sand.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That shark is a Gulf of Mexico Sharpnose Shark.
Whyme


----------

